# james keller and son dundee marmalade



## Bottleboy4419 (Apr 3, 2007)

found a james keller and son dundee marmalade i know they still make it today but mine is probly from the 20's or 30's any idea on value?


----------



## marjorie040 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Bottleboy,
 I dug a James Keiller Dundee Marmalade in Charleston. I've seen them on ebay and on google. I found they generally sold for between $19.00 and  $24.00 depending....??
 here's mine.......


----------



## Bottleboy4419 (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah that one is identicle to the one i have...cool thanks


----------

